# Canon Speedlite 420EX with Rebel XTI & stock 18-55 lens--problems



## STBickerton (Dec 22, 2010)

I recently purchased a used Canon Speedlite 420EX for my Digital Rebel XTi with the stock 18-55 lens.  Before purchasing, I confirmed with Canon that the EX series of flashes would be compatible with that camera.  When I received it, I put new batteries (alkaline) and tried a test flash using the Pilot button but it would not fire (all buttons/switches were set for sole, non-remote use).  I tried it on the camera but it also would not fire.  The next day, I tried again and it would work.  However, I noticed that it was most likely not to fire when the lens was set in the wide angle (18mm) position, and would not start firing until I set it up around 40 or 50 mm.  Sometimes, however, it will flash at the 18 mm setting.  Sometimes I can get it to flash at 18 mm if I take pictures at 40 or 50mm first then widen the angle to 18mm.  Sometimes it will not even flash at 50 or 55 mm.  I dont know if this is a problem with the lens not being compatible with the flash or if it is an intermittent problem with the flash.  Has anyone here experienced this problem?  I would like some suggestions as soon as possible because I found a Quantaray QDC900WA flash on Craigslist, and can pick it up later this week​ ​Thanks in advance for your help and advice.​


----------

